# Tracking down info...



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

ok, so as many of you know I have had issues with trying to track down the people who sold me Sydney. I have been wanting to track them down so I could possibly at the very least find out more information about her heritage. I now have been able to track down this very old information through some seriously tough computer sleuthing. 

Names: Hope and Timothy George Reed
Location: Foley, AL

Sydney's Parents Call names: Trixie and Champ

I have an old email from when I originally tried to get in touch with these people, but they didn't respond to me then...so I am sure they won't respond to me now. 

...and that's all I got...

actually I have a phone number too, but I am afraid to call since these are "friends"(for a lack of a better term) of my ex-boyfriend from high school...blah-blah-blah...and he got Syd as a gift to me...so I am afraid if I call them they will think I am nutty and have no idea who I am. 

Any suggestions on what to say???


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

those are nice lookin rednose's right there,good luck.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

hey. me and my bf agree that you should just call and get to the point  just tell them 
"hello my name is.... i used to date.... i got a pup from you and wanted to get some info if that was okay?"

i mean unless they are complete jerks they should help you out... and who cares if they think your a nutcase... arent us pittie mamas that way anyway 

good luck


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> hey. me and my bf agree that you should just call and get to the point  just tell them
> "hello my name is.... i used to date.... i got a pup from you and wanted to get some info if that was okay?"
> 
> i mean unless they are complete jerks they should help you out... and who cares if they think your a nutcase... arent us pittie mamas that way anyway
> ...


totally agree


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I sent them another email...and will wait until Wednesday(my day off) for a response if I don't hear back by then I will call...


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

CALL THEM! *nudge nudge poke..SHOVE*


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

You might want to try Free People Search by ZabaSearch! it's free search engine. It shows information on Timothy G. Reed


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree with the ones who said call and just get right to the point. 

Best of luck and keep us posted


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

*Bumpbump* did ya call em?!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok well I never did call...and randomly today I got another email. The last one I got a couple weeks back I found out that Trixie (dam) had recently run away, and that Champ (sire) had an anuerism (sp?) and had past away at 7yrs. I sent another email, about her lineage, and hadn't heard anything back until today...

We emailed a little back and forth and she told me she had a ped or peds not sure if it is just on Trixie or on Champ too...She said she didn't have much use for them anymore and asked for my address to send them to me. I dunno if she really is going to, but it sure would be neat if she does.

She also sent me some more pictures of Trixie and Champ!

Champ:










Trixie:




Not the greatest pictures, but I am just really excited to have heard something. I can get over how much Sydney looks like Champ, but is built like Trixie


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, both parents were some gorgeous pitties. No wonder Sydney turned out so beautiful.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

very cool! i hope she does send you the info that would be great! be sure to let us know


good job BBB i was thinking about this the other day but couldnt find the thread to ask lol


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

That is sad that they weren't more responsible. 
Curious to as if they had a necropsy done to show the true cause of death or if that was just a vet's or their guess as to what it may have been.

Hopefully they will send some info however with their breeding practices I don't know that I'd trust that the info is real unless it is actual paper work and even then I'd question it.

I'm glad you have your pretty gal. She is lucky to have gotten into the hands of a responsible caring owner! Give her hugs from me


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> That is sad that they weren't more responsible.
> Curious to as if they had a necropsy done to show the true cause of death or if that was just a vet's or their guess as to what it may have been.
> 
> Hopefully they will send some info however with their breeding practices I don't know that I'd trust that the info is real unless it is actual paper work and even then I'd question it.
> ...


I don't know if I would call them "breeders" they are from what I have gathered kinda-friends of my ex-boyfriend from high school whose dogs were having puppies around the time I had mentioned I wanted one...Sydney was a gift, so I never really had any contact with these people.

I honestly couldn't tell you if they had a necropsy or not they didn't mention it either way. The papers would honestly just be interesting to see...questionable or not. That is if she even sends me anything at all....


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Actually even one litter makes you a breeder of record of those pups. (Be it BYB or reputable.)

Her parents look nice in the picts. It would be cool if they sent you something, but you know Sydney is a doll no matter what anyway


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Just goes to show good dogs truely are where you find them


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I hope you find what you are looking for in regards to Syds mom and pop. She is a great dog! Good luck.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I seem to go through phases...sometimes I don't care she is the greatest dog ever to me, then sometimes I just want to know...that was why I never called I was like "whatever I will just let it go..." since I hadn't heard back in the email. But we will see if she send it she sends it, if she doesn't she doesn't...


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

She looks like her daddy!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sydney said:


> I seem to go through phases...sometimes I don't care she is the greatest dog ever to me, then sometimes I just want to know...that was why I never called I was like "whatever I will just let it go..." since I hadn't heard back in the email. But we will see if she send it she sends it, if she doesn't she doesn't...


I understand how you feel ... syd will always be a great dog regardless of paper's she represents the breed so well but I know you do alot with them and it would be nice for you to have pedigree info on her It would also be nice to show her intact as well. I hope these guys come through from the bottom of my heart I know it would mean alot to you just to know where she stems from. Reagrdless and I am praying for those paper's to come syd will always be one hell of a dog and she has proven herself worthy in my eyes those paper's are just an addition to what she already is and what she has already accomplished. Keep up the good work with the two of them your doing a great job !!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

SadieBlues said:


> I understand how you feel ... syd will always be a great dog regardless of paper's she represents the breed so well but I know you do alot with them and it would be nice for you to have pedigree info on her It would also be nice to show her intact as well. I hope these guys come through from the bottom of my heart I know it would mean alot to you just to know where she stems from. Reagrdless and I am praying for those paper's to come syd will always be one hell of a dog and she has proven herself worthy in my eyes those paper's are just an addition to what she already is and what she has already accomplished. Keep up the good work with the two of them your doing a great job !!


Thanks Sadie that was sweet of you to say...I will keep you guys posted if anything happens~


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Just wanted to say that I fixed the title of this thread because it's been bugging the hell out of me..


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> Just wanted to say that I fixed the title of this thread because it's been bugging the hell out of me..


why? and why did you change it to "Taking" because I have been IMO "Tracking" down information regarding her past...


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Sydney said:


> why? and why did you change it to "Taking" because I have been IMO "Tracking" down information regarding her past...


You wanted it to be "tacking" ? because that's what it said..
Did you mean "Tracking" ?


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> You wanted it to be "tacking" ? because that's what it said..
> Did you mean "Tracking" ?


OOOOhh...since you changed it I didn't know what it used to say, but it was supposed to say "Tracking"


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

LOL, Fixed it..


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

cane76 said:


> Just goes to show good dogs truely are where you find them


may i also add they are always in the last place you look and wherever a good dog goes ...there it is.LOL


----------

